# Eva Marie is needed!!



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Seriously, we need more Eva Marie on here, easily the hottest thing in the WWE. Feel free to post pics, videos and all sorts :ex:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Go on ahead then...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

meh.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Legasee said:


> :banderas


Damn, she is hot with red hair but the black hair makes it even better imo


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

waiting for Skins' ":banderas" or ":mark:" post


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Easily the most beautiful diva to ever set foot in the WWE alongside the Bellas, Eve Torres, and Michelle McCool. The rest like Maryse and Layla are comparatively generic looking compared to the diva goddesses.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

She's awesome....


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

She has zero sex appeal. Give me dominatrix Steph any day


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Callisto said:


>


FUCK!!!:wall


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

thank me later


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Robbie said:


> waiting for Skins' ":banderas" or ":mark:" post


:banderas so hot


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Basically if you ever had a thing for Misty, Eva Marie fulfills that fantasy.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

:lenny


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

and thus....it begins!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

She definitely looks better with black hair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Callisto said:


>


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Eva Marie with black hair looks like one of my co workers and that's a good thing.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Callisto said:


>


God tier :banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

GOD DAMN!

Great to see a positive Eva Marie thread instead of all the negative ones. The pics of her posted in where with black hair proves that it's not the red hair that makes her attractive. Eva Marie is beautiful regardless of hair color.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

This woman is picture perfect to steal a movie title, and yes it is grand to see a Postive Thread about Queen Eva as opposed to all the hate fulled ones in the WWE section


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuck the red hair she should dye her hair black again, she just looks so:wall and natural like that.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Bro :wall


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva is hot but not the hottest woman in wwe.

1- Lana
2- AJ
3- Eva
4- Paige


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Good god, with that black hair she makes me question my sexuality. 
:lenny


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Eva is hot but not the hottest woman in wwe.
> 
> 1- Lana
> 2- AJ
> ...


Look wise she is only surpassed by Lana to me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NAITCH said:


> Bro :wall


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Look wise she is only surpassed by Lana to me.


agreed one gazillion percent!!!!


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

She might suck in the ring, but I'm sure she's also great at sucking.......

Anywho, she is beautiful and needs to get rid of the red hair. So much hotter with the natural hair color goin on. Her body be bangin, doe.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Eva Marie is certainly beautiful... although she does over-do the eye makeup sometimes.

It's a shame WWE/NTX didn't do more work with her.... as its always the talking point.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

:homer


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

:homer


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

DAMN


----------



## CandiMichelle247 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hate her...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I've said this before and I'll say it again, Eva with Black Hair > All, imo.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, Eva with Black Hair > All, imo.


You mean this black hair?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> DAMN


:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this thread ate all my reps.

have mercy. shes hot. but shes waayyyy hotter with black hair.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Her body is so fucking ridiculously perfect it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> Seriously, we need more Eva Marie on here, easily the hottest thing in the WWE. Feel free to post pics, videos and all sorts :ex:



Excuse me!!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

eva marie has the face and the body which is rare!


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

SO MANY PICTURES


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..No matter what people think about her, she has captivating beauty, she is great PR material no matter how much she sucks in the ring.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

:banderas
























































bama4


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

u guys have gone all out!!! wooeeee


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm...

yeah, I'd probably give it to her.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

dddaaayyyyuuuuuum


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

She's the hottest chick in the WWE right now. Dat ass!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

love her with red hair!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

buuuuuump!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So great too see a positive Eva thread, she's a total babe.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, we sure do need to see more of this on WWE TV:


----------

